# I joined Tug but it still says guest in TUG BBS



## Magic1962 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hello, I joined TUG today!!!    can't wait to use it....  but I was a guest for a couple of weeks and can not get that changed in this forum... its the same email.... any suggestions???


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 23, 2012)

When you joined TUG, you received an email with a member's code that you have to add to your profile, for the system to recognize you as a member.

If you can't find the email and code:
Click on *TUG Resort Databases* in the red bar at the top of the page, 

Scroll down and click on *MEMBERS CLICK HERE TO LOG IN*, 

Log in with your regular user name and password.

The member's code will be in the top box.

Now go back to the regular BBS (the discussion forums.)

There is a blue bar at the top of the page - click on *USER CP* in that blue bar.

Then click on *EDIT BBS MEMBER CODE*

Then scroll all the way down to the bottom of the page, put the code in the box 

Save it.​


----------



## Magic1962 (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks for helping me out!!!


----------

